# Curious about other countrys



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Do other countrys, Australia and the UK in particular have mexican and asian restaurants on every corner like here in the states? Since we have Mexico as a neighbor I figured we were the only ones privvy to tacos, enchiladas, burritos and all the other yummy mexican stuff. We have a large Korean, Laotian, Vietnamese population in our little town so we have lots of Asian goodies too. I love Tai food and we have a few great Lebanies restaurants too. I also love Kibe and Hummus and all the other great dishes I can't spell. Just curious


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Here it's more like Chinese and Indian akeaways/restaurants/buffets on every corner. Those two are most common, anyway - if you haven't got one of each you probably live in the middle of nowhere. :lol: The British are very well-versed in curries and chinese food.
And Donner Kebabs...not sure exactly where they're from...

Oh, and every other restaurant chain seems to be Italian food. Not so much an 'Italian restaurant', but stuff like Bella Italia, yanno - don't really count.

We are getting more and more Japanese places, particularly in London. It's usually the more metropolitan places where you see a greater variety, obviously. Turkish, Thai, Vietnamese, Malaysian...
You often get a restaurant serving several varieties of Asian food - one near me serves Chinese, Japanese, Malaysian and Thai.

As for Mexican, not so much. The popularity of it in the US probably is just due to proximity. We have some though - some chain restaurants and some not. Durham is not a big town, but I know of at least one of each. The main Mexican chain we have is called Chiquitos but I know there are others.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I wish we had more Italian here. We mostly get the chains. In the larger citys there are some mom and pop places that are really good. but mostly its pizza chains.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Funny the images we get stuck on about people in other countrys. I didn't know they drank coffee in England. For some reason I had a picture of everyone stopping what they are doing, whipping out their bone china teacups and saucers for tea time several times a day :lol: Meggymoo set me straight on that one.


----------



## Momo (Jan 24, 2008)

here we have a lot of cajun restaurants (I am a southern gal) so we also have very many seafood places. We do have a few chinese places as well starting to crop up.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm out in sussex county, NJ and there's not a lot of variety around here. There are tons of italian places, mostly pizzerias tho. There's one chinese place that i know of near here, and no mexican. I did just move here less than a year, so i dont know the place too well.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm also curious - are there not many Indian restaurants in the US? I never hear Americans talking about curry...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm sure in New York City there are a few. NYC has like every food place imaginable.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I know there are few to none here in Kansas. When I lived near Detroit it was a little more common to see Indian restaurants. We don't get much Greek here either and I love Greek food. My mom lived in up state NY for a few years and always complained there were no Mexican food places. I guess it depends in what part of the country you are in. The closer to Mexico the more mexican food.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i know when i lived in montreal, that on any given street there was all sorts of restraunts, the odd thing about montreal is that is sort of cut up in to either based on religon or back round, so all the middle eastern restraunts where at the east end of the island or down town montreal....lol i would do any thing right now to go to a good greek restraunt !!!! the only thing i've been craving in the last week is chicken fried steak...lol....


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

where i grew up, there was this restaurant "its Greek To Me" I went there once and it was pretty good, although it was a bit expensive.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

We have Mexican, Chinese, Italian, Thai, and others in pretty good number in the bigger cities here. My new favorite is Thai (Curry - yum!) followed by Mexican. I just got Thai the other night, and accidentally ordered the wrong thing (issues with accents over the phone), so did not get the curry I was expecting , but the fresh rolls were still good. Now I am hungary.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

I live in NewZeland. We have a mix of ethinic resturants and takeaways. Alot of Chinese and Tai. Some Mexican. But yea generally a bit of a range


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

KANSAS_TWISTER said:


> the only thing i've been craving in the last week is chicken fried steak...lol....


 :lol: :lol: We call chicken fried steak, heart attack on a plate :lol: I love it anyway. When I first moved here and saw a plate of biscuits and gravy I about barfed :lol: I make a mean moussaka now so when I get the craving for something unavailable I try to make it myself. Good thing I like to cook. We had a little vietnamese restaraunt in town that made the best fresh Vietnamese spring rolls (not the fried ones) with fresh mint and cilantro, Yummy. They closed down  so now I have to make my own.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I know these is pretty old but I thought I would add my two cents!

Where I love it is all Greek restraunts! Appylover, it is funny that you should mention "It's Greek To Me." There is one in a town that is about an hour away! I haven't eaten there yet but I want to I hear it is great! My sister went there last week and she said it is expensive!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

yes it is expensive, and the food was good. I'd go back there if i was in the mood for greek food


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Bitless said:


> I live in NewZeland. We have a mix of ethinic resturants and takeaways. Alot of Chinese and Tai. Some Mexican. But yea generally a bit of a range


Hi there Bitless, hey don't forget Fish and Chips..lol


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Mmm...I'd kill for some fish and chips now...


----------



## moonflame994 (Sep 8, 2007)

Here in Kentucky I live in the BBQ capital of the world but we do have good mom and pop places here like Mancieno`s pizza OH IT IS GOOD


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I hear a lot about fish and chips. What are chips, I know its potatoes but are they like french fries cut thin or are they like what we call home fries or cottage fries which are a thicker cut fry? Do they do fries or chips like here, in all different shapes? We have curley fries, home fries, Tater Tots (my fav) just to name a few.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes we have ALL the kinds of 'fries'. 'chips' usually refers to what I think you mean by home fries and cottage fries. We have 'curly fries' and the kind from Burger King and McDonalds are 'fries', but the word is only used for the thinner kind. 'Chips' is an all-encompassing term for all these things - fries are a type of chip. I suppose potato wedges are the only kind that wouldn't be called 'chips'.

And what exactly ARE tater tots? I never got that.

What you call chips, we call 'crisps'.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Tater tots are shreaded potatoes that are formed into a little roll type shape and fried. I found a photo of them http://www.fotosearch.com/BDX126/bxp28042/


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

They sound like hash browns...only they come in triangle shapes :?:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Hash brown you can eat with your hands :lol:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I think they must be like our hash browns too. I'm not too keen on them. Give me a good old fashioned chip anyday! :lol:


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Wouldn't they be too hot to eat with your hands?

I love hash browns. Fantastic with baked beans. Mmm...grease...


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Lol. Hash browns, bacon, sausage, egg, mushroom and tomato! Now that is greasy. :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Now I'm hungry :lol: That sounds pretty good Meggy. I'm thinking swiss cheese and mushroom omelette. 
The tater tots are the same as eatting chips/fries with your fingers, so not too hot. I think they shred the potato a bit thicker than a hash brown, and they are deep fried instead of pan fried.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

That sounds nice, swiss cheese and mushroom. Yummy!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

In Australia there are HEAPS of chinese resturants as well as the odd tai etc.
We don't really have many mexican resturants though i don't think although you can buy tacco shells and anchilada stuff to make yourself ffrom supermarkets.

We many just go to take-away places for fish and chips though!! hehe!  


Hmmm. . . .now i'm hungry too!


----------



## Esha (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm Dutch, and in Holland you can find every place imaginable  if the food corresponds to the original recipies is a whole other story :lol: but there really are a lot of different places you can go to. In France *where I've been living for 5 years now* not so much.. I've seen Italian places, here and there some Chinese but not much. But then again, I live in the country so I don't know what it's like in bigger cities. 

I'm really curious what kind of image you people have of Holland and/or France :lol:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

here in brisbane we have all kinds of restaurants. just within a 5 minute drive we have thai, chinese, indian, middle eastern and a greek restaurant. the most common though are chinese.

vida - chips are basically fries but fatter  mcdonalds still call their chips fries and they are the skinny ones. oh, and we drink coffee too 

we dont have a whole lot of mexican restaurants around but thats ok because i make mean mexican food  i make a chilli that will knock your socks off *mmmm* hungry now


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Esha said:


> I'm really curious what kind of image you people have of Holland and/or France :lol:


I used to live in a town in Michigan that had a large Dutch population. They were almost all blond blue eyed and very friendly. They were very family oriented and a little clanish. When I think of Holland I think of windmills and tulips :lol: 
I try not to think of France.

Jazzy- I checked our local grocery store, no lamb. I'm sure they have it in the larger citys though :?


----------



## Esha (Feb 23, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Esha said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really curious what kind of image you people have of Holland and/or France :lol:
> ...


Why do you try not to think of France? 

Haha, there's not thát much windmills and tulips in Holland as people tend to think :lol: Well of course there's regions where there are but honestly, I've lived there until I was 12 and I think I must've seen like what.. 10 windmills? :lol: same for the tulips, never saw an inhumane quantity of them, except in books xD


----------



## twodozenroses (Mar 3, 2008)

tumai said:


> Bitless said:
> 
> 
> > I live in NewZeland. We have a mix of ethinic resturants and takeaways. Alot of Chinese and Tai. Some Mexican. But yea generally a bit of a range
> ...


I am also from New Zealand. There is the nicest mexican place in Christchurch. Very yummy! I'd say we have a mix of most food. Chinese being very common, and tasty. Most Fish n chip shops double as a Chinese takeaway. We have a pretty good indian restaurant where i am and a Japanese place too. We of course have Burger King, Mc Donalds and KFC. 

Chips are usually med thickness and straight cut. Just to make it confusing i also call the cold ones chips :lol: 
Of course sometimes i use the phrase "hot chips". All depends on the context. Don't really get fish n chips much as they aren't that healthy lol.

I like making things like nachos and burritos at home. Yum yum!  
Absolutely luuve bagels too!


----------

